# My Top 3 Spring Musky Baits!



## crittergitter

What are your top producers in the spring time?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Very nice!


----------



## $diesel$

Is that your channel, Critter?


----------



## crittergitter

$diesel$ said:


> Is that your channel, Critter?


Yes, that's my channel.


----------



## $diesel$

Nice. Heck of a job, bro.


----------



## crittergitter

Thanks diesel!!


----------



## landen daugstrup

my top three spring baits.
1. micro Medusa
2. phantom softail 4 - 6 inch
3. large swim jig 1-2 oz


----------



## steelshep

Excellent video. Nice to see a muskie video specifically for Ohio waters. I was really interested seeing the swim bait in there. I haven't thrown those much but this past Christmas I picked up a couple Livingston Headhunters. I'll give those some time come spring.

I fish a lot of small streams and rivers in the spring and I think sometimes throwing smaller baits is key. I've done really well on Rapala HJ-14's and Cobra jig reaper tail combos.


----------



## Wow

I'm curious about your fall lineup CG. --Tim


----------



## J.H.

Thanks for this video and starting this thread. I am a new muskie fisherman, and so I am looking here to learn. I've been chasing muskie since the end of December. Until today, I’ve only caught muskie (or had follows) on lures between 7” and 9”. But today I had a muskie grab a 3.25” swim bait (it was barely even a tug – I thought I had a crappie or small bass). Since muskie lures can cost quite a bit, and since smaller baits appear to be quite effective at times, I’m wondering what sort of ratio of large baits to “smaller” baits you all use here in Ohio. Is my money better spent on a few muskie lures and several smaller lures, or the reverse? FYI, I’m a creek fisherman. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## steelshep

J.H. said:


> Thanks for this video and starting this thread. I am a new muskie fisherman, and so I am looking here to learn. I've been chasing muskie since the end of December. Until today, I’ve only caught muskie (or had follows) on lures between 7” and 9”. But today I had a muskie grab a 3.25” swim bait (it was barely even a tug – I thought I had a crappie or small bass). Since muskie lures can cost quite a bit, and since smaller baits appear to be quite effective at times, I’m wondering what sort of ratio of large baits to “smaller” baits you all use here in Ohio. Is my money better spent on a few muskie lures and several smaller lures, or the reverse? FYI, I’m a creek fisherman. I appreciate any advice.


J.H.,

See my post above. I also do a lot of Creek fishing. I personally rarely throw anything over 6 inches all year long. I might occasionally break out an 8 inch surface bait or a larger tube but I've done just fine on what the muskie guys might call "smaller" baits. Early in the year the larger Rapala Husky Jerks (HJ14's) has worked well in creeks for me and I've had some success with the larger jointed Rapalas as well (J13's). As Critter mentions in the video the larger sized bass spinnerbaits would be a good choice if you don't want to spend $20 on one muskie sized bait. I've also done well with jigs and you can use bass sized ones here too. A 1/2 oz jighead with a good sized trailer (think 4-6 inch twister tail) can be effective. I've personally caught numerous 40 inch + class fish on all of the above. That's how I started out because I didn't want to have to take out a loan to finance a tackle box with muskie lures. I have invested in a good supply of muskie lures over the years but there's nothing wrong with starting out smaller and picking up a muskie lure here and there as you go. I would caution you to upgrade the hooks if you do use any of the smaller lures. Just my advice based on my own experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## J.H.

This is a great help...just what I was looking for. I appreciate it...and so does my wallet! I'll invest in some lipless cranks, spinnerrbaits, HJs, etc.


----------



## BaddFish

Well done and it helps with cabin fever! I was surprised and happy that #2 was a spinner bait. I always hear of bass guys in springtime catching or losing that surprise muskie on spinner baits.
I've tried them sparingly with no luck, but have a white & black willow style ready right now in my "springtime" tackle box. Tight lines.


----------



## crittergitter

BaddFish said:


> Well done and it helps with cabin fever! I was surprised and happy that #2 was a spinner bait. I always hear of bass guys in springtime catching or losing that surprise muskie on spinner baits.
> I've tried them sparingly with no luck, but have a white & black willow style ready right now in my "springtime" tackle box. Tight lines.


Some places are SB friendly and some not. I can almost always get creek or river fish to go on them. Alum Creek Lake musky LOVE em!! I can't get a bite or even a follow on a SB at Clearfork!! Go figure!!


----------



## vc1111

I subbed your channel on YouTube:
Dark 30 Outdoors. 

I would encourage others to do the same. Great channel!


----------



## crittergitter

vc1111 said:


> I subbed your channel on YouTube:
> Dark 30 Outdoors.
> 
> I would encourage others to do the same. Great channel!


Thank you Vince! Great to see your post! I hope you and yours are well. I hope Larry is well.


----------



## Drm50

I fish for muskies mostly in rivers in Canada and a few local streams & lakes. Early I like to throw a big inline spinner. I turn bodies out of aluminum to make a musky size Blue Fox type spinner with 5x trebles dressed with buck tail. I have opposite happen to me. I often catch some bruiser bass on musky gear. My PB small mouth 73/4lbs was caught on one of those spinners. My biggest local largemouth at Piedmont was 81/2 lb also caught on inline spinner. I have also caught large walleyes and shovel heads while fishing in lines for musky.


----------

